# 我给您添麻烦了



## kyotan

大家好！

My textbook says 给你添麻烦了means "I caused you trouble."

Do you use it in combination with 对不起, or, do you use it by itself?
I'm wondering if 给你添麻烦了has the sense of "I'm sorry" in it.

I don't know when exactly to use it either. 
Can I say 给你添麻烦了to the person in the situation below?

I want to go to 八达岭 but don't know where I can take the train.
I ask a guy where I can take the train.
He tells me the directions, but I can't understand what he says, because of my poor language skills.
He walks with me and takes me to the building where the entrance of the platform is.
Can I say 给你添麻烦了?

Or, if you have other suggestions, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## YangMuye

Maybe 给你添麻烦了 sounds like お世話になりました. It also means ご迷惑をおかけしました, but I'm afraid we don't often use it in this situation (although I'm not sure.)

In this case, you may say 谢谢您 or 不好意思麻烦您了/麻烦您真是不好意思 (ご迷惑をかけてすみませんでした)

I think 不好意思 and 谢谢您 are more like _thank you_.

---

I just asked some friend, she says she never uses or hears 给您添麻烦了, although 不好意思麻烦你了 is common enough.


----------



## laogua66

"给你添麻烦了" I think you used it well, because this frase is used for someone has helped you and you feel grateful for that, and also you could put a "谢谢你，给你添麻烦了"


----------



## RahmanYu

We often use "給你(您)添麻煩了" when talk to you senior or the elders, or you want to show extremely polite tone.
I think both of it is OK : "對不起，給您添麻煩了" "給您添麻煩了" 
The former one expresses more details of your politeness... (by the way, sometimes this kind of sentence usage indicates that you are not familiar with the person you talk with)
---
For the situation you provide
I recommend you to say "真的非常謝謝你!"
"Thank you so much " Instead of "給您添麻煩了"
"給您添麻煩了" we often use it after had dinner in a friend's home, or show your thankfulness after leaving your friend's house( where you ask to stay overnight)
In daily life, "謝謝您" "非常謝謝您" is enough~

Hope this help


----------



## kyotan

感谢各位的回复!  Thank you all!


----------



## SuperXW

I agree with YangMuye. 对不起给您添麻烦了 sounds "overly polite" and quite "Japanese" to me and many people I know. We usually hear it from a translated Japanese drama, but rarely from the real life. Just 对不起 or 给您添麻烦了 would do. Or using 麻烦你了, which is more common. 
Also, as others have suggested, we usually don't apologize for getting help, we thank for it (谢谢, 非常感谢), or at most "embarrassed" (不好意思).


----------



## jinloh

It is often used on formal occasions where people are not familiar with each other. 
It just reminds me of my embarrassing formality of saying "May I excuse myself ?" to an American friend when I leave for the restroom.
I think 给您添麻烦了 is not used when people do you a literally big favor, and the example you give surely does not count.


----------



## kyotan

感谢两位的回复！Thank you for letting me know how it sounds to native speakers and about the cultural difference. My textbooks do not go in detail for each sentence. I am learning a lot from this forum!


----------



## Skatinginbc

> 對不起, 給您添麻煩了


It is an appropriate apology for something one did that has caused trouble to others.


> 谢谢你, 给你添麻烦了


谢谢你, 我怀孕了 ==> Thank you for making me pregnant.
谢谢你, 给你添孫子了  ==> Did she have sex with her father-in-law?  If not, why is she thanking her father-in-law for her pregnancy? 
谢谢你, 给你添麻烦了  ==> Thank you for making me cause your own trouble?  





> 谢谢你。 给你添麻烦了


It is acceptable if the context makes clear that 谢谢你 and 给你添麻烦了 are two independent thoughts.   


YangMuye said:


> I just asked some friend, she says she never uses or hears 给您添麻烦了.


I'm quite puzzled.  Do you mean she never heard of the expression "给您添麻烦了"? 
 2013年10月25日，故宫发生了骇人听闻的命案。两名受害人被大马士革弯刀刺死...行凶者自杀未遂。行凶者醒后，一句“给你们添麻烦了！”...行凶者为故宫展览部陈列设计室主任郑志标 (http://news.96hq.com/a/20140605/223211.html) ==> The incident took place in Beijing, and the suspect, who is a Beijing resident and apparently well-educated, uttered "给X添麻烦了".


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

对不起，给你们添麻烦了 is too formal and too Japanese-style, especially with a bow. 

But 给你们添麻烦了 is perhaps heard sometimes, without 对不起.

谢谢你，给你们添麻烦了 can be used when one receives someone else's help because it's 麻烦的 for the favor-doer.


----------



## Skatinginbc

对不起 is a Chinese expression.  给X添麻烦 is also a Chinese expression.  "对不起 +  reason" is a Chinese way of expression.  Why is "对不起，给你们添麻烦了" now  considered a "Japanese style" in Mainland China?


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 给你们添麻烦了 is *perhaps* heard sometimes





YangMuye said:


> I just asked some friend, she says she never uses or hears 给您添麻烦了.


Those statements seem to imply that 给X添麻烦 is becoming old-fashioned or obsolete in China.


SuperXW said:


> We usually hear it from a translated Japanese drama, but rarely from the real life.


"Rarely hearing it in real life" is the key.  And people associate it with Japanese because it is now encountered mainly in translated Japanese dramas, not because the expression itself is Japanese-style.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 对不起 is a Chinese expression.  给X添麻烦 is also a Chinese expression.  "对不起 +  reason" is a Chinese way of expression.  Why is "对不起，给你们添麻烦了" now  considered a "Japanese style" in Mainland China?
> Those statements seem to imply that 给X添麻烦 is becoming old-fashioned or obsolete in China.
> "Rarely hearing it from the real life" is the key.  And people associate it with Japanese because it is now encountered mainly in translated Japanese dramas, not because the expression itself is Japanese-style.


Using any single one (對不起/給x添麻煩) is fine, however, combining them together (as the OP's question asked), the whole sentence sounds "Japanese-style", also, saying "sorry" for the sense of "thanks" is "Japanese style"...Chinese would rather repeat 真是對不起, 實在謝謝您 if they feel really sorry or grateful.


----------



## Skatinginbc

"对不起，给您添麻烦了" is promoted as one of the civilized conversation phrases  (文明用语) by government agencies (e.g., 浙江省开化县财政局  http://www.khcs.gov.cn/Article_info.asp?id=522), schools (e.g.,  江苏省太仓市陆渡中学 http://ldzx.news.tcedu.com.cn/art/2011/10/11/art_33661_212987.html  安徽省肥西县紫蓬山梁岗学校团委  http://www.zpsjy.cn/DocHtml/283/2014/10/3/2348951052087.html) and other  institutions in China (e.g.,  山东中医药大学附属威海市中医院  http://www.weihaizyy.com/shownews.asp?id=96).


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Personally I would prefer （刚才）麻烦你们了 to 给你们添麻烦了。
prefer the combination of 谢谢了，刚才真麻烦你们了 to 对不起，麻烦你们了.
maybe 麻烦 is more likely to be treated as a verb not a noun in my mind, and 麻烦 is help someone offers not nuisance someone has to receives.


----------



## julietjoo

It is weird for me that "给您添麻烦了 "now sounds more like a Japanese phrase

In my experience, we use it very often whenever we cause some extra or unnecessary troubles for others.

In your example(八达岭 trip), you actually can say给您添麻烦了, but adding a" 谢谢您" or "真是太感谢您了" in front of it could make the sentence sound more natural.


----------



## kyotan

非常感谢各位的回复！It's interesting to know how some typical Japanese phrases in dramas are translated into Chinese also.


----------

